# Midterm methods



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

How do you all deal with getting through the late nights of studying when cramming for a big test?

I'm going through midterms right now and I've found my best help comes from rapidly downing a can of *Red Bull*. They really make you concentrate better, and get more done quicker!

Anyone else ever found these to be useful?


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

these days,a hot Coffee mug can also serve well as its winter up coming.anyhow,i think we should try to follow our biological clock and work up as much as we can in the day-time and spare most of the night for the sleep.aint it?


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

..............................


I'm just so tired from my long days at school that I can't think right now. #eek


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

i always concentrate better during the night (maybe because all my familys asleep) anyhoo when im cramming hardcore...which means during the day too i take pro plus sipped down with redbull and diet coke combined....works a treat..pro plus does work right away...it is truly a blessing


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Red bull is actually on the lower side of caffeinated beverages. I would just like to point out here the day before the exam, its always suggested that you get a full nights sleep. If you want to really stay awake though, Ritalin does the job, but its probably illegal if you can get it for that reason if your a student, and its more potent than cocaine as a stimulant


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

i think i need some ritalin..my redbull...pro plus and diet combo no longer works....i knocked out 10 mins after taking it .......the funny thing is i wasnt as tired as i was before taking it!........life


----------

